# Shotokan running down the street



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 11, 2011)

Over the weekend, I took nine of my students to a tournament in Orangburg, SC.  That is near the middle of the state.  It is one of the smallest towns you will ever go to.  The city is huge physically, but only has one or two shopping centers in the middle of it.  The theater has four screens and is falling in on itself.  I only know of two Chinese resturants and the mall has about 30 stores in it (tiny mall).
We were about five miles from the mall and were passing a gas station in the middle of no where.  There was a red light there, but I can't imagine why.  I looked to my right and there was a young girl (late teens, early 20's) running down the road in a white karate gi and black belt while shadow boxing.  Mind you, were are in the middle of a scene from Deliverance, so we are in the middle of nowhere.
I got to the tournament and asked the host if that was one of his students since it was on the edge of his part of town.  He told me it wasn't and he watched her sit at the corner of a busy road throw front kicks for seven minutes (he timed it).  He approached her and asked her where she trained and she said some Shotokan school, but the name didn't ring a bell to him.
People amaze me.

AoG


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 12, 2011)

How peculiar.  Not something I'd like to try myself - sounds like a recipe for getting arrested to me .  Or abducted .


----------



## Mike Hamer (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha nice story. One time when I was in Gran Rapids MI I seen a man flying down a hill on a bicycle carrying a wooden sword with both hands keeping the sword at his center while he was standing up......crazy people!


----------



## Senjojutsu (Feb 6, 2011)

Well to be fair to Orangeburg, aka "The Garden City," with a population 12,765 cant be that small  FWIW the movie *Deliverance* town scenes were filmed at Sylva, North Carolina, population 2,435 & Salem, South Carolina, population of 126? 126!? 

Up in Rhode Island there was a legend of certain American Kenpo schools making their students during rank exams to run through the streets while carrying/balancing a cinder block on their shoulders.

I thought it was just a myth - until one day when driving to my JSA class I actually saw a group of of about eight students running on the sidewalk from the nearby Kenpo school doing it.

I am a witness! :erg:

Can I get an amen!!

Can I git me a Squeal like a Pig!!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 6, 2011)

Once our organization had a gathering at a local community college. A female had noticed we were training and stated doing some Jundokan near enough so that we might notice. I figured she wanted an audience so I sat an watched. I wonder if the that tournament inspired the Shotokan gal to be noticed as a martial artist. 
Sean


----------

